# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Spedizione File F24 telematico lo stesso giorno della scadenza

## ergo3

E' possibile inviare, da parte di un intrermediario, il file F24 lo stesso giorno della scadenza.
Il contribuente provvederà, il giorno 16, alla provvista in banca e l'intermediario al contestuale invio del file F24. 
In sostanza non riesvo a capire entro quando è possibile effettuare l'invio del file F24. Entro le 24 della data di versamento?

----------


## Niccolò

> E' possibile inviare, da parte di un intrermediario, il file F24 lo stesso giorno della scadenza.
> Il contribuente provvederà, il giorno 16, alla provvista in banca e l'intermediario al contestuale invio del file F24. 
> In sostanza non riesvo a capire entro quando è possibile effettuare l'invio del file F24. Entro le 24 della data di versamento?

  Potremo discutere se le 24:00 esistano o siano un'ora figurativa, trattandosi delle 0:00 del giorno dopo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Non mi sono mai posto problemi, fino all'ultimo giorno utile sei in tempo, e, come Cenerentola insegna, il giorno resta tale fino a mezzanotte (anche perchè quale altro orario potrebbe essere considerato valido? ci sono uffici postali che chiudono alle 14:00, banca alle 16:30 o 17:00, uffici postali alle 19:00, in stazioni e aereoporti poi la fantasia si amplia...)

----------


## ergo3

> Potremo discutere se le 24:00 esistano o siano un'ora figurativa, trattandosi delle 0:00 del giorno dopo   
> Non mi sono mai posto problemi, fino all'ultimo giorno utile sei in tempo, e, come Cenerentola insegna, il giorno resta tale fino a mezzanotte (anche perchè quale altro orario potrebbe essere considerato valido? ci sono uffici postali che chiudono alle 14:00, banca alle 16:30 o 17:00, uffici postali alle 19:00, in stazioni e aereoporti poi la fantasia si amplia...)

  FAi poco lo spiritoso  :Big Grin:  
Quindi lunedì 16 l'intermediario invia telematicamente l'F24 alle 10 ed il pagamento risulta nei termini. Mi confermi? 
Poi quando farò un hapatina a Firenze te ne sarò grato!

----------


## La matta

Eh... il pagamento risulta nei termini, forse.
Non tutte le banche garantiscono il servizio sul filo di lana.
Se l'intermediario addebita sulla propria banca, le dieci, forse mezzogiorno.
Improponibile, credo, con l'addebito sul conto del cliente, che almeno da noi, va fatto il giorno lavorativo precedente.

----------


## Niccolò

> FAi poco lo spiritoso  
> Quindi lunedì 16 l'intermediario invia telematicamente l'F24 alle 10 ed il pagamento risulta nei termini. Mi confermi? 
> Poi quando farò un hapatina a Firenze te ne sarò grato!

  Ti dirò... mi stai facendo venir le paranoie (non dico dubbi perchè un dubbio si fonda su un convincimento teorico, qui invece siamo proprio nel terrore immotivato  :Big Grin: ). 
Temendo la tua gratitudine in caso di risposta sbagliata ( :Stick Out Tongue: ), lascio la sentenza a chi porta sempre la luce (pur conscio che io manderei l'invio anche alle 11:30  :Smile: )

----------


## Niccolò

> Eh... il pagamento risulta nei termini, forse.
> Non tutte le banche garantiscono il servizio sul filo di lana.
> Se l'intermediario addebita sulla propria banca, le dieci, forse mezzogiorno.
> Improponibile, credo, con l'addebito sul conto del cliente, che almeno da noi, va fatto il giorno lavorativo precedente.

   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
Ora arriva anche il dubbio. Per esperienza, non ho mai visto respinto un F24, ed a memoria ne ho mandati anche l'ultimo giorno, e mai sul mio conto personale. Tra l'altro presumo debba esistere un esplicito termine all'invio, ed essendo un rapporto diretto tra terminale e terminale, non vedo quale sia il problema se la pratica viene chiusa entro la chiusura della giornata.

----------


## ergo3

> Eh... il pagamento risulta nei termini, forse.
> Non tutte le banche garantiscono il servizio sul filo di lana.
> Se l'intermediario addebita sulla propria banca, le dieci, forse mezzogiorno.
> Improponibile, credo, con l'addebito sul conto del cliente, che almeno da noi, va fatto il giorno lavorativo precedente.

  Ma io non parlo del pagamento su cbi o home banking (di solito da effettuarsi entro le 18 del giorno precedente) bensì dell'invio mediante ENTRATEL!
Cosa dici adesso?  
La questione è che il contribuente verserà la provvista lunedì mattina. Temo che, se inviassi l'F24 ora con scadenza lunedì, venga esito negativo!!!  
Non l'ho mai detto sin ora: Help me! (come qualche utente di solito donna) ;P

----------


## La matta

Non so niente di entratel... immagino avrà anche lui i suoi termini di servizio.
Ti helperà qualcun altro  :Big Grin:

----------


## ergo3

> Non so niente di entratel... immagino avrà anche lui i suoi termini di servizio.
> Ti helperà qualcun altro

  Grazie lo stesso carissima.

----------


## stagista

> Non l'ho mai detto sin ora: Help me! (come qualche utente di solito donna)

  Sorvoliamo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Per il tuo dubbio ti confermo che io invio molto spesso gli F24 telematici con Entratel il giorno della scadenza e mi è capitato anche a ridosso della mezzanotte  :Embarrassment:  (anche se non sono Cenerentola  :Wink:  )
In questi casi il flusso con la richiesta di addebito nel c/c del contribuente arriva alla banca all'apertura del giorno successivo, quindi io fossi al posto tuo aspetterei che il cliente versi la somma in conto lunedì mattina per inviare la delega.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Per i miei versamenti utilizzo il canale Hb e alcune volte mi è capitato di inviare la delega alla banca il pomeriggio alle 18 o alle 19 dell'ultimo giorno. 
I versamenti sono stati tutti regolarmente attribuiti in data utile senza nessun problema, anche se la banca segnala che dopo una certa ora non sono esperibili controlli sull'esistenza della provvista necessaria per eseguire il bonifico a favore dell'Erario. 
Ripeto, fino ad adesso nessun problema. 
Saluti

----------


## iam

> Ma io non parlo del pagamento su cbi o home banking (di solito da effettuarsi entro le 18 del giorno precedente) bensì dell'invio mediante ENTRATEL!
> Cosa dici adesso?  
> La questione è che il contribuente verserà la provvista lunedì mattina. Temo che, se inviassi l'F24 ora con scadenza lunedì, venga esito negativo!!!  
> Non l'ho mai detto sin ora: Help me! (come qualche utente di solito donna) ;P

  
L'Agenzia delle entrate ha risposto ad entrambi i tuoi dubbi:
1 - E' possibile inviare il file fino alle ore 24.00 del giorno di scadenza.
2 - E' possibile inviarlo anche 364 giorni prima della scadenza (se nell'ambito dello stesso anno solare), la valuta corrisponderà alla data di esecuzione indicata (nè ovviamente può essere respinto se alla data di trasmissione non vi sia copertura)

----------


## Niccolò

> Ma io non parlo del pagamento su cbi o home banking (di solito da effettuarsi entro le 18 del giorno precedente) ....

  La mia banca è differente. 
(scusa, ma non sono riuscito a trattenermi  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: )

----------


## ergo3

> L'Agenzia delle entrate ha risposto ad entrambi i tuoi dubbi:
> 1 - E' possibile inviare il file fino alle ore 24.00 del giorno di scadenza.
> 2 - E' possibile inviarlo anche 364 giorni prima della scadenza (se nell'ambito dello stesso anno solare), la valuta corrisponderà alla data di esecuzione indicata (nè ovviamente può essere respinto se alla data di trasmissione non vi sia copertura)

  Mi potresti dare i riferimenti?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . SCHERZO. 
Quindi tutto oK. Invio mediante entratel al mattino di lunedì 16 in modo da avere la certezza della provvista.  
PS: NICCOLO': japr l'ecchj (enrico mi capirà)  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Mi potresti dare i riferimenti? . SCHERZO.

  ... e perchè no!  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... e perchè no!

  Che delusione .... mi aspettavo un bella circolare-dogma della S..c !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ergo3

> ... e perchè no!

  grande!
mò posso dormire tra due guanciali in lattice sul mio nuovo letto che ho fatto fabbricare dai miei amici operai della fabbrica per cui lavoro. :Smile:

----------


## La matta

Par di capire che Entratel conviene...
Oltretutto paga il doppio per ogni F24 di quello che elemosinano a noi, e magari lo versa anche prima? 
Mi sa che il mio capo ci farà un pensierino prima o poi: la fedeltà, nei tempi moderni, non paga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LB1967

> L'Agenzia delle entrate ha risposto ad entrambi i tuoi dubbi:
> 1 - E' possibile inviare il file fino alle ore 24.00 del giorno di scadenza.
> 2 - E' possibile inviarlo anche 364 giorni prima della scadenza (se nell'ambito dello stesso anno solare), la valuta corrisponderà alla data di esecuzione indicata (nè ovviamente può essere respinto se alla data di trasmissione non vi sia copertura)

   

> Mi potresti dare i riferimenti? . SCHERZO. 
> Quindi tutto oK. Invio mediante entratel al mattino di lunedì 16 in modo da avere la certezza della provvista.  
> PS: NICCOLO': japr l'ecchj (enrico mi capirà)

  Rispondo (un po' fuori tempo) alla luce delle mie esperienze con Entratel (no intermediario) : E' LA BANCA che eventualmente RESPINGE il pagamento, NON è una cosa AUTOMATICA...
Pertanto anche se con l'addebito delle deleghe il cliente "sconfina" la banca può accettarle e pagarle lo stesso (ovvio che è meglio mettersi d'accordo PRIMA)
Per curiosità una volta ho inviato un F24 (irrisorio) alle 23.57 del giorno di scadenza: accettato e valido come se lo avessi trasmesso alle 8 di mattina

----------


## ergo3

> Rispondo (un po' fuori tempo) alla luce delle mie esperienze con Entratel (no intermediario) : E' LA BANCA che eventualmente RESPINGE il pagamento, NON è una cosa AUTOMATICA...
> Pertanto anche se con l'addebito delle deleghe il cliente "sconfina" la banca può accettarle e pagarle lo stesso (ovvio che è meglio mettersi d'accordo PRIMA)
> Per curiosità una volta ho inviato un F24 (irrisorio) alle 23.57 del giorno di scadenza: accettato e valido come se lo avessi trasmesso alle 8 di mattina

  Grazie per la tua testimonianza di pagamento in extremis.
Le banche, a volte, se ne fregano altamente e respingono. A meno che non sia un cliente importante che, magari, non ne avrebbe bisogno.

----------


## L'italiano

> Grazie per la tua testimonianza di pagamento in extremis.
> Le banche, a volte, se ne fregano altamente e respingono. A meno che non sia un cliente importante che, magari, non ne avrebbe bisogno.

  Ma sono due temi diversi:
con Entratel puoi farlo anche alle 23,59 del giorno di scadenza (l'ho appurato con un "cliente-fai-da-te" che un pomeriggio, già oltre l'orario massimo di accettazione dichiarato dalla banca, venne a supplicarmi di farglielo io e io ho utilizzato Entratel. 
Poi è altra questione accordarsi con la banca se non ci sono i fondi e hai bisogno di "sconfinare" (ma ciò avverrebbe anche con il tradizionale F24 cartaceo).

----------


## ergo3

> Ma sono due temi diversi:
> con Entratel puoi farlo anche alle 23,59 del giorno di scadenza (l'ho appurato con un "cliente-fai-da-te" che un pomeriggio, già oltre l'orario massimo di accettazione dichiarato dalla banca, venne a supplicarmi di farglielo io e io ho utilizzato Entratel. 
> Poi è altra questione accordarsi con la banca se non ci sono i fondi e hai bisogno di "sconfinare" (ma ciò avverrebbe anche con il tradizionale F24 cartaceo).

  Questo l'avevo capito già da un pezzo (differenza tra pagamento F24 mediante telematici dell'ADE e versamento con CBI e HB). Il mio problema originario era che, se spedisci mediante entratel il giorno 14/5 con data versamento 16/5 e in quest'ultimo giorno non risulta provvista sul c/c di addebito del cliente, in che ora del giorno 16 avviene la richiesta di addebito? Se il giorno 16/5 è di lunedì ed il cliente si reca alle 15 dello stesso giorno per rendere capiente la provvista mediante versamento, intanto la richiesta di addebito potrebbe essere già stata respinta? 
ecco perchè, l'invio nello stesso giorno di scadenza risolverebbe radicalmente il problema. 
Se il c/c non ha ulteriore scoperto utilizzabile o non è affidato per un massimo scoperto, se la banca è "differente" avvisa il cliente tempestivamente, altrimenti il versamento torna indietro. :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

> .... Il mio problema originario era che, se spedisci mediante entratel il giorno 14/5 con data versamento 16/5 e in quest'ultimo giorno non risulta provvista sul c/c di addebito del cliente, in che ora del giorno 16 avviene la richiesta di addebito? Se il giorno 16/5 è di lunedì ed il cliente si reca alle 15 dello stesso giorno per rendere capiente la provvista mediante versamento, intanto la richiesta di addebito potrebbe essere già stata respinta?....

  Per esperienza, e considerato che hai tempo fino a mezzanotte per integrare altri F24 tramite canali telematici, il modello non ti sarà respinto fino a mezzanotte stessa (so che la banca può contattarti la mattina successiva per chiederti di coprire il conto, ma credo sia una discrezionalità non garantita nè garantibile). 
Per quanto invece riguarda i rapporti di priorità tra movimenti telematici, cartacei, di sportello.... ti consiglio di prendere contatti direttamente con la banca (a me ha sempre incuriosito sapere chi ha la preferenza tra i bonifici effettuati telematicamente e gli invii tramite Entratel, ma per pigrizia non ho mai approfondito).

----------


## LB1967

> Per esperienza, e considerato che hai tempo fino a mezzanotte per integrare altri F24 tramite canali telematici, il modello non ti sarà respinto fino a mezzanotte stessa (so che la banca può contattarti la mattina successiva per chiederti di coprire il conto, ma credo sia una discrezionalità non garantita nè garantibile). 
> Per quanto invece riguarda i rapporti di priorità tra movimenti telematici, cartacei, di sportello.... ti consiglio di prendere contatti direttamente con la banca (a me ha sempre incuriosito sapere chi ha la preferenza tra i bonifici effettuati telematicamente e gli invii tramite Entratel, ma per pigrizia non ho mai approfondito).

  Per quel che ne so io
Col cartaceo ovviamente l'addebito lo fa la filiale e quindi uno va là si mette d'accondo e stop...
Con l'Home Banking la disposizione dovrebbe arrivare in filiale per l'OK definitivo e quindi uno si mette d'accordo sempre e solo con la propria filiale.
Con Entratel non so se basti l'ok della Filiale...
Di solito spedendo il modello il 15 sera o il 16 mattina presto l'addebito lo si vede il 17 con valuta 16
Quando ho avuto il "problemino" sono andata il 16 a mettermi d'accordo, il 17 NON HO VISTO L'ADDEBITO  :EEK!:  e quindi ho ricontattato la Filiale (che non lo vedeva neanche lei) che ha contattato "l'assistenza" (assistenza di cosa non so) e solo dopo (sempre il 17) la filiale mi ha chiamato per dire c'é stato un ritardo del Ministero  :Confused:  ma tutto OK li vedrai il 18 con valuta 16...
Non so se  il ritardo é stata una coincidenza oppure i modelli erano "parcheggiati" in sospeso dal sistema e la filiale ha dovuto "sbloccarli" il 17... 
Quanto sarebbe meglio non avere di questi problemi... :Frown:

----------


## ergo3

> Per quel che ne so io
> Col cartaceo ovviamente l'addebito lo fa la filiale e quindi uno va là si mette d'accondo e stop...
> Con l'Home Banking la disposizione dovrebbe arrivare in filiale per l'OK definitivo e quindi uno si mette d'accordo sempre e solo con la propria filiale.
> Con Entratel non so se basti l'ok della Filiale...
> Di solito spedendo il modello il 15 sera o il 16 mattina presto l'addebito lo si vede il 17 con valuta 16
> Quando ho avuto il "problemino" sono andata il 16 a mettermi d'accordo, il 17 NON HO VISTO L'ADDEBITO  e quindi ho ricontattato la Filiale (che non lo vedeva neanche lei) che ha contattato "l'assistenza" (assistenza di cosa non so) e solo dopo (sempre il 17) la filiale mi ha chiamato per dire c'é stato un ritardo del Ministero  ma tutto OK li vedrai il 18 con valuta 16...
> Non so se  il ritardo é stata una coincidenza oppure i modelli erano "parcheggiati" in sospeso dal sistema e la filiale ha dovuto "sbloccarli" il 17... 
> Quanto sarebbe meglio non avere di questi problemi...

  Questo lo sapevo: se effettui il pagamento il giorno prima  (15) della richiesta dell'addebito, di solito (e dico di solito, visto che in alcune occasioni è stato più tempestivo) lo stesso avviene con data 17 valuta 16. La mia questione è diversa. Metti che abbia spedito il file il 5/5 con addebito del versamento il 16/5, in tal caso QUANDO avviene la richiesta di addebito nel giorno 16? Sono certo (perchè verifico sempre con una telefonata) che già alle 12 del giorno 16 sul c/c compare l'addebito.

----------

